# WABBA hercules 2006



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

ok so so whos doing it and whos comining 2 watch? Either pm me for details or ring Scott Horton on 01206 573737


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Yep im doing this one. Can you tell me what the mens classes are? Height or Weight?

Thanks

Fivos


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Height Fiv, reckon you'll be medium or tall class but I think for this show they put you all together in an open class. Time for you to carb up for this one and fill that mighty frame out!!

James


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

seeing as registration is at 3 and eve show at 6... is it a run through show or is there pre judging??


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

opcorn: "Carb Up" music to my ears! opcorn: opcorn:

Fivos


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

Coming to watch Fiv and DB cause some havoc in that place :heh: :dance: .

Should be a good crack.


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Hey Fivos sorry 4 the late reply had a crazy week! The Mr class over the last few years has been 1 open class but this year after all the interest round wabba shows the gym phone been ringing off the hook if theres a large amount of competitors on the day the classes will be be _ short - medium ¬ tall :lift: and the trophies will be the usual bout of medieval weponery which has become a custom with all hercules shows over the last 5 years :axe:


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Cheers Pal.. what are the heights for the medium and tall class?

Thanks

Fivos


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

no probs short is under 168 cm med is 168cm to 178cm and tall is 178cm and above:lift:


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Well last time i had my medical in 2004 i was 5ft 9in , i think 178 is 5ft 8 1/2 ... i guess. I know by evening you spine shrinks slightly... will they measure height?

if i do some realy heavy squats ill be 5ft 8 1/2!

Fivos


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

"bump"


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

dude is it a run through show or is there pre judging??


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

hey m8 it will be a run through partly because of the venue type holding a show at this venue works quite well its a little bit different and attracts the hard core fans and people that maybe wouldnt go 2 a bodybuilding show but passing the building wonder whats going on there and after seeing the show want 2 get in2 there training more then compete its happened i know a few guys over the years who this has happened 2 and now have the bug and bounce off doing several shows a year


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

cheers mate!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Pob mate has anyone ever told you you look like you could be a villain in an action movie?


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

lmao havnt heard that1 b4 lol "bump" the shows this sunday ppl ;-)


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

pob80 said:


> lmao havnt heard that1 b4 lol "bump" the shows this sunday ppl ;-)


Pob ticket wise are we just turning up at the door?


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

yes m8 its pay on the door and a run through show had a look at the competitors list 2 day 10 people in the masters class and some good physiques turning up in all classes should be a great evening


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

How many in the First Timers Pob?

And what is your name I cant call you pob on sunday if I see you LOL

Jamie


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Are you serious?


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

its Gareth m8 but just call me pob every 1 else does im keeping quiet about the 1st timers you'll just have 2 c on the day ;-)


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

marapets said:


> Hi, ive been going to the gym for the past 2 weeks and feel that Ive developed quite a well toned body. My picture is my avatar and I was wondering what you guys thought my chances of winning were?


 well ive seen worse and most of them slate others on getbig.com lol :lift:


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

marapets said:


> Hi, ive been going to the gym for the past 2 weeks and feel that Ive developed quite a well toned body. My picture is my avatar and I was wondering what you guys thought my chances of winning were?


Hello and welcome,

Most people prepare for a bodybuilding competion, well just the diet part, for four months.

That is after they have worked on buildng muscle for at least a year usually.

So it would be like saying, I have been running two weeks, what are my chances of winning the London Marathon.

You do not yet have the musculature you require, you would not even place in the top 5 in the condition you are currently in.

If you would like to compete, you are in the right place to find out what you have to do.

I would not try to compete until you have prepared more, it is actually more involved than most people realise.

If you would like people to help you with your diet and training, please start another thread in getting started.

Respect

T


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice post T


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Yeh nice post but I'm sure he was messing about!


----------



## vicky (Sep 22, 2006)

does any-one know the results from the hercules show


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

A few pics from the show

Masters


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Masters


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Scott 'Hollywood' Horton, VP of WABBA


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Juniors


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

More Juniors


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Novice, the winner Dan Dumaas


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Novice winner again


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

I have a new found respect for the photographers at BBing show, far more difficult than I thought

I was backstage chatting with the hunnies for most of the first timers, sorry lads, I know you would have liked to see more of these pics as these are the categories a lot of you would enter.

AND I may have had my categories mixed up.

well for the last one.

It's late, and it has been a long day



Didn't stay for Jame's or Sharon's guest posing, or for the short, medium and tall classses for men.

x

x

x

T


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

bump


----------



## vicky (Sep 22, 2006)

congratulations to Barny du Plessis winning his class and the overal knew you could do it, well done barny x

also shelley won her class


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> AND I may have had my categories mixed up.
> 
> well for the last one.
> 
> ...


Yeah, those pics are of the junior class (u21's) not the 1st timers.

Baz's class was the 1st timers.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

tat those pics are of the junior winner and dan juma(sp) the novice winner... did u even wint the show?? lol

i placed 2nd just resizing some pics now


----------



## Pete1436114491 (Nov 3, 2003)

Nice one DB! Well done. It'll be interesting to see if anyone's got better quads and lat spread than you.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

i came in too flat dude but some iof my pics are here

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/16114-stars-2mrw-contest-prep-thread-20.html#post218050

think i went catabolic on the diet and ate too lil calories and lost too much muscle! oh wella lesson lernt lol!


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

DB said:


> i came in too flat dude but some iof my pics are here
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/16114-stars-2mrw-contest-prep-thread-20.html#post218050
> 
> think i went catabolic on the diet and ate too lil calories and lost too much muscle! oh wella lesson lernt lol!


Yes, easy to make a mistake.

However you do have the cutest tush!



x

x

x

T


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Masters Over 40

1st Paul Stannard

2nd Jose Marques

3rd Steve Horsewell

Juniors

1st Simon Rees

2nd Tim Simpson

First Timers

1st Rich Apeadu

2nd Barry Pitts

3rd Ben Monaghan

4th Michal Wisniewski

Novice

1st Dan Jumaa

2nd Judah Jackson

3rd Gary Hill

Miss Aphrodite

1st Shelley Hine

2nd Mandie Grace

3rd Rosie Sheehan

Miss Perfect

Danielle Pincus

Mr Short Class

1st Barny Du Plessis

2nd Brandon Marjoram

Mr Medium Class

1st Andy Pinnock

2nd Trevor Chung

3rd Simon Taylor

Mr Tall Class

1st James Scott

2nd Kevin Alder

3rd Neil Cranwell

Overall

Barny Du Plessis


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

DB, you are the man. Looking awsome you stud!


----------



## Nameless (May 24, 2005)

WOW that junior competitor was pretty massive for his age, im jealous lol!!!

Congratulations Barry, you looked awesome (taking into consideration that you came in to flat), Awesome placing for your first show!

Nameless


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

DB said:


> tat those pics are of the junior winner and dan juma(sp) the novice winner... did u even wint the show?? lol
> 
> i placed 2nd just resizing some pics now


I am blonde and I was overwhelmed by muscular men in pants covered in oil and smelling of pro-tan.



Seriously, taking pics and texting at the same time was like walking chewing gum, rubbing my tummy and patting my head all at the same time.

x

x

x

T


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I think DB did a very good job for his first show.


----------

